# Gas Powered Flashlight/Spotlight



## Hmmm (Aug 9, 2010)

I was on instructables and I saw this light:http://www.instructables.com/id/Chainsaw-flashlight-gas-engine-powered-spotlight/?ALLSTEPS I thought it was cool and was wondering if anyone can think of a more elegant looking design. I was thinking a semi standard flashlight body, with a 75 watt hid bulb at the front with some heatsinking, but it can take the heat. Then a piece of plastic between it and the rest of the body to act as a heat shield. Then another metal peice with the alternator in it, then another heatshield with holes in it to allow airflow, then the engine, then the fuel reseveroir, with the ballast somewhere inside. A fan is on the outside blowing air threw the alternator and to the engine. Or maybe you could have the ballast and bulb in the front , gas tank in the middle, and the engine and the alternator in the back. This would make it more balanced.
One thing I've been having trouble figuring out is that I haven't seen any small gasoline or diese engines that you can run off of gasoline or diesell you'd get a normal gas station
What do you guys and girls think?


----------



## bobo383 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm said:


> One thing I've been having trouble figuring out is that I haven't seen any small gasoline or diese engines that you can run off of gasoline or diesell you'd get a normal gas station



Plenty of lawn mower engines around that run on regular gasoline. Go over the top and put a tachometer on it with lumens written in paint marker where the rpms should go.


----------



## Hmmm (Aug 10, 2010)

This motor: http://rc-fans88.com/details.asp?prodid=1968 or a weedwwacker motor would seem to be best. I'm wondering, are there any HID bulbs above 100watts that run off of 12 volts or similar?


----------



## Vortus (Nov 11, 2014)

MSN had a vid link up that caught my attention. Made me laugh, and thought I remembered a previous thread on it. And so there was. If don't like links, just google it or search on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcdVaslktBE


Bit of a bump from the dead, but, with the video link, appropriate I think. Hehehe


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 11, 2014)

Vortus said:


> MSN had a vid link up that caught my attention. Made me laugh, and thought I remembered a previous thread on it. And so there was. If don't like links, just google it or search on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcdVaslktBE
> 
> ...




LOL 

The latest in stealth technology. It's also a good way to get rid of home invaders.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 12, 2014)

At first, I thought you meant this.

Definitely not my light of choice for the zombie apocalypse, but for scaring the crap out of people in the woods at night... that would make building one totally worth it!



Vortus said:


> MSN had a vid link up that caught my attention. Made me laugh, and thought I remembered a previous thread on it. And so there was. If don't like links, just google it or search on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcdVaslktBE
> 
> ...



Jeez! My keychain light is brighter than that... useless invention indeed!


----------



## Neosec (Nov 12, 2014)

Reminded me of the Honda 2000i with a light kit. Lumens: 10,500...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GO67SK/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61q33DZeY2L._SL1000_.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## get-lit (Nov 13, 2014)

I looked into a gas powwered solution with a 1000W requirement. The lightest weight combination I could arrive at was a Zenoah RC gas engine connected to a treadmill DC motor to convert to DC power.


----------

